# Bruckenr Jochum Warner



## Mark60 (Mar 27, 2009)

On amazon we can now buy the reprint Bruckner cycle Jochum/Dresden/EMI, published by Warner.
Have you heard if it is a new remastering?

To close: what do you think about the Jochum (20 CD) box emi ICON (see jpg attached)?

thank you


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't know about remastering , but the Jochum box is wonderful.
His Beethoven and Bruckner is exceptional.
His Brahms is very good.
And so is his Bach.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Open the images to zoom in

I just found out that there is a limited SACD edition of the Jochum Dresden Bruckner cycle, remastered in 2017. It was released in Tower Records Japan and the price is from $188:

Bruckner: Symphonies 1～9
Sächsische Staatskapelle Dresden
Eugen Jochum

Limited to 1000 copies (with serial number)
JAPAN Box Set - 9 SACD Hybrid
Release Date: December 22, 2017
TOWER RECORDS DEFINITION SERIES
TDSA-60
SACD: 2017, Newly 96kHz/24bit Remastering from the original master
CD: 2017, Newly 96kHz/24bit Remastering from the original master

Let's see if you can click here.

Eagerly waiting for the CD release.

[HR][/HR]
Also, I found out that the ornamental sky-blue box + the *Emi Icon* set have *2000 remastered* editions of the Bruckner symphonies, yet the *Green 2013* box still *uses the 1990 remasters.*


----------

